
Apple releases macOS High Sierra 10.13.6, highlights AirPlay 2 for iTunes - okket
https://9to5mac.com/2018/07/09/apple-releases-macos-high-sierra-10-13-6-highlights-airplay-2-for-itunes/
======
some_account
This is really pro.

What more could developers want?

